

Ask HN: Alternatives to software startups? - muoncf

Hi HN,<p>Lately I've been wondering about something: you hear a lot about web and software startups, and a few things about hardware startups now and then, but virtually nothing about other types of startups. Of course, there are good reasons the aforementioned types are so popular (lack of enormous cash requirements comes to mind), but have you ever thought of 'alternative' startups? Startups in the chemical industry? Biotech? Maybe even mechanical engineering?<p>So what do you think: do you think there's room for those kinds of startups in those areas (despite the fact that web/software is probably easier), or do you think this is something you need a big business to pull off? Have you ever had a startup idea in one of those areas?<p>Just curious. :)
======
leoplct
You will read on Hacker News mainly startup that are focusing on web
technology. Startups focused on chemical industry, or biotech, are more likely
to be on specialized magazines/websites. Moreover, a startup of Biotech is
likely to make use of innovative technologies that mostly people (without an
education in that industry) can't understand. Web products like Istagram,
facebook or Google are better understood by more people because they use every
day

------
ig1
In the last quarter life science startups received about the same amount of
money as internet startups (both were around $1.7bn). Plenty of startups
exists in other areas, you're just not likely to find those kind of founders
on HN.

